# Drug Shelf Life



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

As most are aware that the "Sell By Date" is not the expiration date, my thinking is that the 1 year date on all our various meds is not accurate.

Let us use Gabapentin tablets for example. 

LargoMike
Tampa Bay, Florida
Rookie Prepper


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

LargoMike I would think that some medication would become unstable and ineffective in time, as far as it being dangerous I don't know that would be an interesting topic to hear a pharmacist answer though and that is not in my bag of tricks so to say! I know that insulin goes bad quickly if not stored at the correct temperature, it loses is potency, doesn't become dangerous but loses its potency! I am sure over time it could become dangerous as would anything left in the right (Wrong in this case) conditions. I am sure that medicine is like most other things if kept in a cool dry storage its shelf life is much greater than the advertised date! Again I am not a doctor or a pharmacist either, just my guess at it!


----------

